# Poppy Tail, Dew Claw Update



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

We saw Poppy's vet today and talked about her tail tip and growing back dew claw. He said that the dew claw should be removed because of the strange, low, location on her leg and because it is growing in with the nail pointed straight forward, making it much more likely to catch on something and tear, which would be a nasty injury. He said this regrowth is a result of the dew claw not being completely removed as a pup. If they don't get the entire cuticle it will grow back.

The tail issue is a result of improper docking....the bone was not removed at the joint, rather it was cut mid-bone. The tip of the bone then began to protrude as she and her tail grew longer. In most cases this is a cosmetic issue, but she is now fussing with it from time to time and spins to catch her tail. She stops when I tell her to stop. To prevent her injuring it, or causing an infection we will fix that also.

I will monitor her to see that she does not chew her tail or dew claw and if she does not mess with them then we will do the repairs at the end of Feb. when she is spayed. If she messes with them then we will do them as a separate surgery.

He said no need to do them now if we don't have to, but that they should be fixed within the next 6 months. I was glad to hear that. 

Overall, our Doc is very impressed with Poppy, how she has grown up and what a sweet, smart girl she is.

He is doing his Pictures with Santa in late November so will call when Poppy can get her picture taken with him.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm glad to hear there's no urgency to fix and only one surgery required. I would have thought that the tail issue would be painful so I'm relieved she's ok. And really happy to hear the overall "A" report!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It makes me so sad that Poppy had to suffer an improper docking and dewclaw removal  Praying she can hold out until her spay in Feb. for these surgeries. :love2:


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> It makes me so sad that Poppy had to suffer an improper docking and dewclaw removal  Praying she can hold out until her spay in Feb. for these surgeries. :love2:


I know, sad is exactly what I am feeling. Our Vet is a wonderful person and was not keen on doing the tail, but said he thought it necessary since it is bothering her some. So far we think it isn't painful for her but annoying. We just want to keep her from injuring it either accidentally or by chewing. So far we're good.

He said as small as the dew claw is he could remove that without it being a huge painful deal.

My groomer, Marie, went through a similar repair on a tail with one of her spoos and it was a horror show. The dog got at the sutures and had to go back in for ANOTHER repair.

We will schedule the tail and dewclaw proceedure around her first birthday and then add on the spay. I am just sorry my cheerful little flower child has to go through this.

VQ


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry Poppy and you have to deal with these two issues. I was told the same thing about Dolly's tail, that it was docked wrong (on the bone), also that this error can cause a gay tail because the tendon is pulled too tight in the wrong direction. Did he say anything about the possibility of that piece of bone falling off by itself? That is what the breeder told me.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm sorry that you and Poppy are having to go through this. Any surgeries are scary (even if they are mostly safe), so I hope it will go smoothly and with a quick recovery time.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's too bad- and so annoying both for you and Poppy to deal with both the pain and healing from these repairs. Poor baby. I do hope you are able to wait till she is spayed so it all happens at once.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope she will be able to wait and have everything taken care of in one anesthesia. I don't have experience regarding a dog, but I did have a cat that need a tail amputation after a crush injury while she was playing with her sister near an open door. The wound healing was a two part process. Immediately after the surgery Alex had a pressure bandage and needed no cone. She never had any interest in picking at that bandage. The second part (after one week with the pressure bandage) was a challenge since the bandage was entirely removed, but there were still sutures. Alex was a Maine **** cat and she still had a bit more than half her tail. She was very determined to try to remove the sutures. We had started with the largest size cat e-collar, but within half an hour after we got home I saw that she could easily reach around the collar and reach the tip of the tail and was starting to pull at the sutures. We went back to the vet's office and ended up doing some cutting and taping to make a collar that really would have worked for a medium/large dog so the cone was deep enough that she couldn't reach her tail, but was narrow enough at the neck end so that she couldn't slip out of it. She was pretty miserable and often tripped over the darn thing. She was also frustrated to not be able to groom herself. Each evening I would sit on the sofa with her and take it off to let her preen for a few minutes and then popped it back on as soon as she started to reach for her wound. It did heal really nicely in the long run. So I guess my advice on the tail part is to help it heal as fast as possible make sure she can't ever reach the wound.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor Poppy! Both things are not particularly uncommon. I have seen both in my years as a groomer. Thankfully it sounds like your baby will only need one anesthesia. I'll be thinking of you both and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Caddy said:


> So sorry Poppy and you have to deal with these two issues. I was told the same thing about Dolly's tail, that it was docked wrong (on the bone), also that this error can cause a gay tail because the tendon is pulled too tight in the wrong direction. Did he say anything about the possibility of that piece of bone falling off by itself? That is what the breeder told me.


I am so sorry Dolly has a tail issue as well. It is a shame dogs have to go through these issues and subsequent repairs. Poor kiddos.

Actually, our Vet said that there is sort of a skin type callus over the bone, but it is fairly transparent so it just looks like naked bone. The bone is flat on the end and not sharp. He said that when it was docked it was sliced through the bone rather than severed at the joint. If she weren't twirling and fussing with it he said the repair would be considered cosmetic, but we are certain it is bothering her and she may sometime cause injury by chewing on it. It is very sensitive to the touch right up to the tip if you touch it even lightly with a fingernail. Dr. Shackelford said it would not fall off on it's own. We are choosing to do the repair before she hurts it and while she is still young. The longer we wait it will become a more major deal to repair. I want to wait at least to 1 year before we spay, so it makes sense to do the dew claw, spay and tail repair all at once.

I am grateful that she has a beautiful long dock on her tail and by the time this is repaired it will only be about 1/2" shorter than it is now. Her tail has a bit of a curve but is not overly curled over her back. I like very much how her tail is set and how she carries it.

Here is a picture of Poppy with her tail up. She has a silly look on her face with her tongue hanging out....goofy girl. This was about 2 months ago when she was 6 months old.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Poppy does have a beautiful tail and you'll never notice a 1/2", just ashame she has to have it done at all. It sounds like Poppy's is very sensitive though, Dolly never bother with hers even when I checked it. When Dolly is standing her tail curls over her back, but when she's sitting or running it relaxes which is strange. I'm grateful for her curled tail (whatever the cause) because without it I wouldn't have her.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She is quite adorable, beautiful face.....I am glad that you have her.

Cathy


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I am glad that each of you have your beautiful kids!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sorry Poppy has to go through the corrective surgeries, but understand things can happen even in the best circumstances. I'm sure your vet is willing to provide full pain control, so Poppy should heal well and peacefully .


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind comments and support.

We are so lucky to have an excellent Veterinarian to take care of Poppy. He was amazing taking care of Iris for her whole life and my kitty Violet too.

He has always cared for my kids like they were his own and I know he will give Poppy the pain management meds that will keep her comfortable. I trust his judgement and know he will do a great job on all her little repairs.

In the meantime I need to survive her teenage puppy shenanigans. She has been a wild child this week!

Cathy


----------

